# Gore Kapuze - unter oder über Helm?



## rpitz (25. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche für eine Mehrtagestour in regenträchtiger Gegend eine Ergänzung zu meiner Gore Path Jacke für den Kopf. Prinzipiell stehen die Alternativen

"Duschhaube" (alias Helmüberzug), zB von Vaude  oder
 Kapuze (von Gore zum Ankletten an die Jacke) 
zur Wahl.
Vorteile Duschhaube: billiger. Hält den Regen ganz außen ab. BILLIGER.
Vorteil Kapuze: wärmt besser. Wasser rinnt nicht in den Kragen. Auch zum Wandern/apres-bike verwendbar.  Kurbelt die Wirtschaft an 

Da ich die Gore Kapuze noch nirgends live gesehen habe: hat die jemand bzw. weiss eine/r, ob die ggf. unter dem Helm (normaler CC-Helm Alpina Mythos) getragen werden soll oder ob sie drüber passen würde? 

So oder so: funkt das mit Kapuze und Helm überhaupt oder empfiehlt sich doch eher die Duschhaube  ?

danke
rpitz


----------



## Jocki (25. März 2012)

Ich nutz meist eine Schirmmütze aus Event von Montane unter dem Helm, das klappt ganz gut. Man hat nen schönen Regenschutz über der Brille und es ist luftigerWenn der Kragen der Jacke gut geschnitten ist , rinnt auch nix rein. 

Wenns richtig kübelt zieh ich noch die Kapuze meiner Jacke unter den Helm.

Kapuze über den Helm klappt bei CC- Schüsseln eher weniger. Außerdem scheuert der Helm schön am Innenmaterial der Kapuze. Je nach Ausführung ist da die wasserdichte Membran schnell mal durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikelover (25. März 2012)

Kapuze unter dem Helm ist eher blöd, da der Helm schlechter passt, und der von dir angesprochene wärmende "Vorteil" ja nicht immer gewünscht ist, nur weil es regnet. (Fahrt)Wind kommt immer noch unter die Kapuze.
Kapuze über Helm: es kommt noch mehr Wind rein, wer weiß ob das überhaupt gut passt.
Ein Kapuze kann bei Fahrtwind beschissen laut an den Ohren sein.

Ich würd ganz klar zum Helmüberzug greifen (gibts für 40 auch von Gore, wenn das ein Argument sein sollte).
Meist stört mich Wasser auf dem Kopf nicht, wenn doch, dann Helmüberzug.
Der Helm sitzt immer noch wie gewohnt auf dem Kopf. Sollte es extrem Kalt werden, greift man einfach zu üblichen Winterbekleidung (wie z.B. einer Dünnen "Mütze" unter dem Helm, gibts auch von Gore und aus dem Bergsteigerequipment (ich hab ein Mammut HelmCap).
Ein Helmüberzug nervt nicht so, denn kann man bei wechselhaftem Wetter eher mal drauf lassen, als z.B. die Kapuze unter dem Helm, die mich extrem nerven würde.

Kurz, ich kann von Kapuzen beim Radfahren nur abraten.


----------



## Veloce (26. März 2012)

Ich hab die Gore Kapuze schon einige Jahre .
Definitiv die beste Kapuze ohne Behinderung der Seitensicht .
Ich bin damit schon mehrstündig im Regen gefahren .


----------



## vfb1986 (26. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe sowohl Gore-Kapuze, als auch Gore-Helmüberzug.
Ich pers. finde den Helmüberug bei "normalen" Regen deutlich besser als die Kapuze => vor allem wenns wie jetzt etwas wärmer ist!
Die Kapuze läuft bei mir als "Fehlkauf" (naja, 20 kann ich verschmerzen). Die ist eig. nur für Wandertouren oder sonst. brauchbar. Hatte die mal unterm Helm (wie bekommt man dann den Verschluss unterm Kinn zu? Es beult extrem) und über dem Helm (Die etwas bessere Lösung, aber dadurch, dass die Kapuze starkt gespannt ist, regnet es in die Jacke rein!).

Daher klarer Tipp zum Helmüberzug, auch wenn da der Nacken vll. leicht nass wird!


----------



## rpitz (27. März 2012)

Danke mal an alle für den Input. 

Derzeit stehts also 
2(Kapuze):2(Überzug) 

Mal sehen, ob in der zweiten Halbzeit noch ein Tor fällt.

@Veloce: fährst du sie mit oder ohne Helm? 

@vfb1986: wo hast du die Kapuze für 20 bekommen  Um den Preis wäre es ein No-Brainer, schon für evtl. Wandereinsätze...

@bikelover: mich stört Wasser auf dem Kopf bei "normalen" Temperaturen auch nicht. Mir gehts hier um Sauwettereinbrüche in den Bergen - da fällts dann auch im August gern mal auf 7, 8 Grad runter; und dann ist etwas, was (auch) warmhält, nie verkehrt. Eine Unterhelmmütze für den Wintereinsatz habe ich, aber die ist nicht wasserdicht. Dass man den Überzug bei Wechselwetter drauf lassen kann, ist ein Punkt für dich


----------

